# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Reader review: iQuatics Aqualumi Universal T5 light bar

## AquaticQuotient.com

We asked PFK reader Michael Hughes to take a look at this latest retrofit lighting offering from iQuatics.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

